# Heavy Arrows



## John Abbott (Feb 20, 2013)

I am starting to build some heavy arrows and have a few questions.
I have a preference for small diameter carbons so I have narrowed the field to the following.
 Gold Tip Kinetic Xt in 300 spine at 10.4 gpi
Easton Axis 340 spine at 10.7 gpi
Easton Full Metal Jackets 340 spine at 11.3

Cut to 31 (i have a 30 in draw length)
50 grain Titanium adapter
225 grain Tiff Head single bevel 
I plan of footing the shafts so that another 20 grains

These will be between 675 and 700 grains.

The gold tips have a treaded outsert that allows you to add screw on weights in 10/20 grain increments.

Im leaning to the FMJ 
I will be shooting my ACS pulling 52# and my Shrew pulling 50#
I will bare shaft these.

Your thoughts please


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 20, 2013)

my first thought is...... what are you planning on shooting with them?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 20, 2013)

My first thought is...don't cut to 31" until you bareshaft.
That's when you will find out how long they need to be.

Keep in mind, you can't cut them too long.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 20, 2013)

Are these headed to Africa


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like a good Eland arrow in the making.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 20, 2013)

Seems like they would be mighty stiff without a good bit more weight up front.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2013)

Like others, I have to ask what are the reasons for the extra heavy arrows? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 20, 2013)

I shoot Heritage 250s and 350s with 100 grain inserts and 250 grain points. Both are cut to near 30" and they fly like darts out of my heavy hill bows. The 350s weigh in at around 720 grains, I forget what the 250s weigh but I think around 680.

I prefer to hunt Douglas Fir with 100 grain woody weights and 160-190 grain tips. They weigh in around 860-870 grains and 720-730 grains depending on the bow I am shooting. They fly really well, are not affected as much by wind, hit VERY hard and are as silent as death itself. The 3d courses just prove to hazardous to their health so I am shooting 3d with the carbons as close to my hunting weight as I could get them.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 20, 2013)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Seems like they would be mighty stiff without a good bit more weight up front.



I agree.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 20, 2013)

Bowhunterga said:


> I shoot Heritage 250s and 350s with 100 grain inserts and 250 grain points. Both are cut to near 30" and they fly like darts out of my heavy hill bows. The 350s weigh in at around 720 grains, I forget what the 250s weigh but I think around 680.
> 
> I prefer to hunt Douglas Fir with 100 grain woody weights and 160-190 grain tips. They weigh in around 860-870 grains and 720-730 grains depending on the bow I am shooting. They fly really well, are not affected as much by wind, hit VERY hard and are as silent as death itself. The 3d courses just prove to hazardous to their health so I am shooting 3d with the carbons as close to my hunting weight as I could get them.



Yeah, but you shoot them puny 75-85# bows.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 20, 2013)

I try to stay at 10 gr per pound of draw weight. Get too heavy and your arrow slows down quite a bit so shots would need to be very close.  Unless you need penetration on really big animals. It's a trade off of sorts.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd like to stay around 10gr., but at my bow weight, my hunting arrows would come out a little on the light side. So they usually wind up around 11.5gpi, but shoot flat enough for 20yds. and I really don't care beyond that. 
See my signature...


----------



## John Abbott (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I should have started at the beginning....I was known as "Bucksakemmer" my dogs name and breed but he died so I had Jeff change my online name to my "real" name. 
I am planning a trip to Africa in June/July with Jerry and after reading tons of online info I decided that I would like to go heavy with single bevel big heads, hence the Tuff Heads. I was shooting some 75/95 (340 spine)  gold tips yesterday with 300 grains up front and from the way their flying I think I can get them toned. 
 I can always drop back to a 400 spine.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 21, 2013)

John Abbott said:


> Well I should have started at the beginning....I was known as "Bucksakemmer" my dogs name and breed but he died so I had Jeff change my online name to my "real" name.
> I am planning a trip to Africa in June/July with Jerry and after reading tons of online info I decided that I would like to go heavy with single bevel big heads, hence the Tuff Heads. I was shooting some 75/95 (340 spine)  gold tips yesterday with 300 grains up front and from the way their flying I think I can get them toned.
> I can always drop back to a 400 spine.



enjoyed talking with you last sat. Good luck on your Africa trip.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 21, 2013)

dpoole said:


> enjoyed talking with you last sat. Good luck on your Africa trip.



Same here John, good luck you will have a great time.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2013)

John Abbott said:


> I am planning a trip to Africa in June/July with Jerry and after reading tons of online info I decided that I would like to go heavy with single bevel big heads, hence the Tuff Heads.



That's great John!!! Can hardly wait to see all the hero pic's when you return.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 21, 2013)

Heavy arrow, workable spine, big sharp broad head.

Those Bearpaw heavy wall carbon arrows are thick walled,
(400 spine @ 13.5 per inch). Heavier than a comparable Carbon Express.

for comparisons



Carbon Express Heritage


Gold Tip Traditional


Good luck with your Eland. When I go to Namibia one day, I hope an Eland is on the top of my list.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like you came to the right place for arrow info. Those eland are just ginormous. The cows run about 900 pounds and the bulls are simply unreal huge and come in at a ton. I have been lucky enough to take both bulls and cows and even after several encounters I am still stunned at their size when they are close.  Think GIANT brahma bull but 7' tall at the shoulder. The bulls and cows look like different species with the really old bulls having a blue tint to their hides.  Arrows on the heavy side are certainly in order with a broadhead that can get deep into that massive chest that I would guess is close to 30" thick. I used Steel force heads on both bulls and cows with good success. 

What is amazing is the agility of these monsters. I have a video of one that when hit with an arrow, jumps (and clears without touching) a 6'-7' fence/brush pile. It then trots off about 40 yards, stops and falls over in a big cloud of dust with half of my carbon arrow flipping into the air. 

When the bulls approach there is a distinct "clicking" sound given off by the tendons in their legs. That sound will get your heart to pounding for sure. My #1 goal would be to take one while stalking. Incredible animals they are.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice pictures jerry


----------



## John Abbott (Feb 28, 2013)

Well I got all of the parts together to start on the build. I never knew how big a 225 grain head is. BIG
Heres what Ive  got
225 Grain Tuff Head Single Bevel
50 Titanium adapter.
Experimenting with inserts at this point.
225 Brass field point.

I started bare shafting yesterday with the following.
Full length Full Metal Jacket 340's
25 Grain Gold Tip 204 outsert/insert.
225 Brass field point
50 Grain adapter.

Im getting hard tail left which indicates weak spine.
I have not started cutting yet because im not sure if this a true read.
I have some 75/95 goldtip blems that are 340 spine that I'm going to try today. Im thinking that all 340 should be somewhat close alto not the same.
I dont know how to post pics but the 225 grain brass field point looks like a  hot dog on the end of your arrow.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 28, 2013)

To post pictures, just re-size them to no more than 1000 pixels the longest side.

Do you shoot left, or right handed?


----------



## John Abbott (Feb 28, 2013)

I shoot right handed..


----------



## John Abbott (Feb 28, 2013)

Well after walking about a mile and a half, 20yrds out 20yrds back 75 times I have got my arrows shooting straight bare shaft.
I started off today with some 75/95 full length blems with a 100 grain insert. The arrow flew straight no wiggle at all and was on the vertical line. I found out later that a 75/95 is a 300 spine. This corrected the 340s I was shooting yesterday.
Then I took and Axis 340 that I had that was 31 inchs (normal is 32) and it flew great, again no wiggle and straight down the line.
I think I have found the answers.
Full Metal Jacket, cut to 31 inches, 50 grain insert, 275 head.
Now I am going to find our what length of feathers they like.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 28, 2013)

John Abbott said:


> Well after walking about a mile and a half, 20yrds out 20yrds back 75 times I have got my arrows shooting straight bare shaft.
> I started off today with some 75/95 full length blems with a 100 grain insert. The arrow flew straight no wiggle at all and was on the vertical line. I found out later that a 75/95 is a 300 spine. This corrected the 340s I was shooting yesterday.
> Then I took and Axis 340 that I had that was 31 inchs (normal is 32) and it flew great, again no wiggle and straight down the line.
> I think I have found the answers.
> ...



Good deal John!! You do realize once you have your arrows flying perfectly you have emptied your pockets of miss excuses, don't you?

I have enjoyed reading about your efforts and your reports.


----------

